# Silly post counts



## MDLarson (Mar 2, 2002)

What's the big deal with the post counts?  After reading some threads, I get the impression that it's either a contest to get the most posts or even a pecking order (in the sense that a Junior Member doesn't pull enough weight to have as valid an opinion as somebody with over a thousand posts or something).

I think this is my 26th post, and I'm loving it here, but I'm a little bugged about the post counts


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 2, 2002)

No, it's mainly a joke, Ed Spruiell and Admiral AK have very large post #'s. and we basically pick on them for having no lives. You'll notice that when you get to 1000 posts you'll have a small "congrats" thread made in your name. 

Don't worry, once you join this forum, you're on a level playing field with everyone else. Posts are not individually rated, nor do users gain stars over time. You can look to post #'s as a measure of a person's expertise, or experience, or you can just ignore it all together.  

Not sure why there is a whole junior, senior member thing, there are no differences in privileges. 

Com'on and join us over at the bar and grill some time:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=12852

Don't bother trying to read the whole thing unless you've got a spare week on your hands. The conversation is changing often anyways.


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

I think Phil pretty much summed it up. post count counts for a little more than zip.  the threads that are congrats started more in silliness than anything else and yet we just enjoy talking to each other in them. they are certainly not about status. the only real way to achieve status around here is to make good posts, be friendly, and don't ask the same question 3 times 

other than that, enjoy the site. i think that is really all a high post count means - that the person enjoys the site and the people on it. (and they have a big mouth )

of course if you would rather i stop posting so you don't feel threatened, just say so.


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 2, 2002)

OK, cool.  Resonable people all around, from the looks of things.  It seems like a happy place here.


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 6, 2002)

My observations:

People with less than 10-20 or so are usually regarded with some suspision, because nobody knows if they are a nice guy/gal, or the next ManicDVLN / Deez Nuts (idiots).

After then, people are very rapidly taken in - once you have over 20 or so, and seem to be sane, then people take you just as seriously as if you have 4000 (as per AK ). The MegaUsers&trade; with obscene numbers of posts are regarded with a curious mixture of humble reverence and pity ;o)

Bernie     )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 6, 2002)

I need no one's pity  lol ;-)
I am just a daemon doing my daemonic job 
lol ;-)

It's just a joke, nothing serious on post counts.  If someone wanted to the the post count ruler, then he/she would create a post bot (we though herve was one a while back )...besides the counters will reset after a while, so post counts matter not


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *besides the counters will reset after a while, so post counts matter not  *


So you mean you have made more than (at present) 4380 posts?

WOW, you must be really into your work ;o)

Bernie     )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 6, 2002)

ypu are now speaking to teh Admiral_bot...lol
just kidding...   I thnk the post counter resets after 9999  in a year or so I will have 1 post lol


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 6, 2002)

Or just inane posts, over


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 6, 2002)

and


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 6, 2002)

over


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 6, 2002)

with many duplicates


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 6, 2002)

untill you have a huge count, and have contributed very little (I mention no names, but we know who they are...)

Bernie     )


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 6, 2002)

untill you have a huge count, and have contributed very little (I mention no names, but we know who they are...) 

Bernie )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 6, 2002)

those kinds of posts are SO annoying... I just wish I could lay the smackdown on these bums


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 6, 2002)

Aargh! I promise not to do it again ;o)

Bernie     )


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 6, 2002)

Hee hee, I made a little animated GIF to commemorate this thread by!  

Actually, I was going to put it in my signature with a cool little tagline that read "Because I wanted one more post", but I didn't bother to discover that I couldn't put IMG tags in signatures.    Oh well.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 6, 2002)

Pretty sure that admiral's post count is only going to reset at the end of time.


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 7, 2002)

Hey - a thought: you know all those nut-cases running round saying the world was goint to end at the coming of the second millenium? perhaps time will end when AK's post count resets - that's scary...

Bernie     )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 7, 2002)

lol, that is indeed a scary thought...and a cruel joke on humanity 

I do wonder if I am putting us one step closer to the end of time


----------



## Jadey (Mar 7, 2002)

Hahahah! Great animated gif, MDLarson.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 7, 2002)

I find that there are some people here posting messages only to keep their post counts high.


----------



## rinse (Mar 7, 2002)

Fish donkey slop hats jumping in the merry dew.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *I find that there are some people here posting messages only to keep their post counts high. *



Perfect example!


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 9, 2002)

4 me I have decided not 2 go 4 post counts and defend my third place in favor of simX. I am formaly agaist a merger between Apple and IBM, a great fan of Java (who included multiple inheritance or polymorphism and is part of osx), I don't use activation and I like popmusic and informatics.


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 9, 2002)

When it comes to popmusic I prefer breakfast cerials


----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

why would anyone post to make their post count higher  Of course I'd never do that


----------



## sithious (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *why would anyone post to make their post count higher  Of course I'd never do that  *



...neither would i!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

Of course


----------



## sithious (Mar 9, 2002)

absolutely.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

Never.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2002)

trying to catch up with the almighty admiral with your token posts ?
You shall not win you evil fiends! 



Admiral


----------



## sithious (Mar 9, 2002)




----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

Why would I do that admiral?


----------



## sithious (Mar 9, 2002)

... we wouldn't dare!


----------



## adambyte (Mar 9, 2002)

Of course not. Why stoop so low?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

That would be pretty low. VERY VERY low. I dont think I'd ever speak to someone who would do that?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2002)

even though this is mildly amusing lets please stop this


----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

Yeah thats a good idea  I'll head on back to herve's. See ya there.


----------



## adambyte (Mar 10, 2002)

This reminds me of a Dilbert cartoon, in which the system administrator sent and email to everybody which said "Please refrain from sending frivolous emails, as it bogs down the network.", and Dilbert replied to everybody "I agree!"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 10, 2002)

lol 
that is hilarious


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 10, 2002)

4 Admiral Ak I do a post 4 you!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 10, 2002)

lol 
So now I can write offline memos and other people can post for me


----------



## googolplex (Mar 10, 2002)

Speaking of post counts, admiral, when I am reading it your post count is at 4444. By the time you read this it probably would have changed. Anyways just thought I'd point out a cool number that only happens every thosand posts .


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 10, 2002)

lol actually this is #4445 
I was offline..well off of OS X programming 
taking a small break now


----------



## googolplex (Mar 10, 2002)

What are you programming? Are you using cocoa?


----------



## Trip (Mar 10, 2002)

Post Counts are like milk. Sometimes it comes out good, sometimes it comes out sour...most of the time it comes out sour.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 10, 2002)

Right


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 11, 2002)

naaah...some stupid computer science homework on hash tables using ANSI C.  It was collected about 7 hours ago 

It did not compile, but I documenent my code thoroughly, and wrote  up an extensive memo 
I better get a passing grade 


I think that we are going to have 5 C homeworks and 2 Java ones (this was HW #3) -- so I am holding my breath till java 



Admiral


----------



## rezba (Mar 11, 2002)

I was reading all the thread for the first time (well, it's fast), and it's true than a kind of online counter would be so fun. I mean, it would have been so fun, in this particular thread, than each-of-you counter change from post to post, and not after each session.
Post don't counts here, and it's rare I don't find answers to my question. Is it related ? I'll think about it...

have a nice day !

PS : Herve, you're the third, with such a gap beetween you and the leaders ! You shouldn't be in the same wagon, don't you think ?


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Speaking of post counts, admiral, when I am reading it your post count is at 4444. By the time you read this it probably would have changed. Anyways just thought I'd point out a cool number that only happens every thosand posts . *



Well, actually, it's every 1,111 posts.


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MDLarson _
> *What's the big deal with the post counts?  After reading some threads, I get the impression that it's either a contest to get the most posts or even a pecking order (in the sense that a Junior Member doesn't pull enough weight to have as valid an opinion as somebody with over a thousand posts or something).*


In answer to your origional post, and the discussion of how many posts you need to be part of the community, you had 26 when you started this thread, and most people probably saw you as a newbie, not knowing much about you. Now you have 62, and people know a bit about you and you're part of the forum.

That's an answer of a sort...

Bernie     )


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey, if anybody is offended by my animated GIF I made earlier, I'm sorry.  I only meant it as a joke.  Please forgive me?


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 24, 2002)

WHEN
montag tuesdag wednesday THIRDday fryday saternday sunday
GOTO 4
4


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 6, 2002)

Anyway, back to the original question; I have about, what, 210 or so posts and I definitely feel like a part of these forums. I don't feel that you need to have 4665 posts to be a part of MacOSX.com... in fact, even when I hit 100 posts and was saying how I "no longer felt like a newbie" Ed Spruiell (Ed, I still don't remember how to spell your name, sorry) was quick to point out that he thought that I was a helpful addition to the forums regardless of my post count)


----------



## Trip (Apr 7, 2002)

ALL members here on the forums are helpful additions to these forums. Without more members, we would all be asking questions...and getting no answers.


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 11, 2002)

Even us low count virii feel welcome here!


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *MD,
> What was in this horribly offensive GIF?  I'm intrigued.  You seem like a pretty clean-cut fellow.  I couldn't imagine anyone taking outright offense at anything you would do.  (Strongly disagree - yes... but offense?) *





> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell_
> *I am also "a little angry" that you made a post in site discussions in which you felt intimidated about members having high post counts. Then after some of us politely and genuinely assured you it meant nothing, you have since posted making fun of people with high post counts. I don't know why i would take this personally, do you?*


It was in that old abortion thread thread that things got a little heated.

By the way, I have since become much more comfortable here; I just wish I had more time to spend chatting and stuff!


----------



## edX (Apr 12, 2002)

and let me add that i have become more comfortable with you. and i wish you had more time to just chat and stuff too. 

hmm, maybe we should define stuff


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 29, 2002)

*coughxootcough*


----------



## Sloane (May 11, 2002)

I am so ashamed of my Post Count here at this board.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 11, 2002)

tsk tsk tsk....
you rookies will never learn 
Post counts, dont count!, Its content that puts you on the map 


Admiral


----------



## Sloane (May 11, 2002)

Hello AdmiralAK. I realise that the number of posts don't count (the reference to "rookies" cuts a bit deep), and yes, quality is the only way to go.   

Rookie indeed!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 11, 2002)

I was just joking 
dont take it personaly


----------



## MDLarson (May 11, 2002)

Ah, the clash between the high posters and the low  It may still be a mystery to me after all!

Let's get into how big we can inflate our signatures!


----------



## Sloane (May 11, 2002)

I really did come in here for a friendly chat and a few laughs. I found a few threads on stupid Post counts, and thought I would do a bit of "leg pulling", infact, I even placed a winking smiley with my posts, and what I get back in replies is really a bit pathetic. Lighten up buddies, I really am not serious concerning Post counts in any way whatsoever.... sheeeshhh!        

BTW: I know you were joking AdmiralAK.


----------



## nkuvu (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sloane _
> *I really did come in here for a friendly chat and a few laughs. I found a few threads on stupid Post counts, and thought I would do a bit of "leg pulling", infact, I even placed a winking smiley with my posts, and what I get back in replies is really a bit pathetic. Lighten up buddies, I really am not serious concerning Post counts in any way whatsoever.... sheeeshhh!
> 
> BTW: I know you were joking AdmiralAK. *


The problem is that there have been a _lot_ of people concerned with post counts, and quite a few individuals who would post as much as possible for the sole purpose of increasing post counts.  I just don't want to see that happen again, and would rather treat your posts  as serious even if I do think they're in jest.

The main problem with low post counts is that we really don't know you, so we don't know what we can say that will be taken seriously, and what will be understood to be a joke.


----------



## Sloane (May 12, 2002)

OK nkuvu..... I understand exactly what you are saying, and I can also understand why you are saying it, so no bad vibes from me at all.

Have a fine day!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 12, 2002)

Guys, when it comes to signatures, please keep them to 5 lines MAXIMUM, they get really annoying if they are longer.


----------



## tagliatelle (May 12, 2002)

New Rackserver may come with no HD, Memory, Cd if you want a cheap one.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 12, 2002)

as always Herve needs to have the last word


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

So Herve.  Where are those rackmounts?  it is May 14th.  I do not see anything on Apple's webpage.

Post counts do not matter... the content does... that is why so many people hate me.  Only about 1/5 of all my posts are actually worth reading.


----------



## ksv (May 14, 2002)

Then let's ban Nummi


----------



## edX (May 14, 2002)

naw...been there, done that


----------



## Ricky (May 23, 2002)

Here's a question, and give me an honest answer..

What do you think of my post quality?  And am I a big hitter yet?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

You do well enough.


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

How about me? Has my post quality improved? 

I am expecting a no answer. Surprise me.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 18, 2002)

no and no


----------



## xoot (Jun 22, 2002)

Well, that's not much of a surprise. 

Well, I provide content like no other person here. My content is weird. The only thing that makes me post insanely is xaq, with his IM conversations in threads. Otherwise, i'm fine!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 22, 2002)

I don't appreciate insane posters blaming their posting disabilities on me. Its not my fault. BTW, I'm trying to stay away from IMs in Forums and xoot keeps antagonizing me...


----------



## MDLarson (Jun 22, 2002)

Well, this is amazes me.  It has proved to be my longest lasting thread!  Congrats to MDLarson!

Now you're wondering if I posted this just to get my post count up!


----------



## xoot (Jul 3, 2002)

Or just to just give this thread a big...

BUMP


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MDLarson _
> *
> 
> Well, this is amazes me.  It has proved to be my longest lasting thread!  Congrats to MDLarson!
> ...


not that it really matter any more...


----------

